# Krampus Singlespeed



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Who's got one and has some feedback? Good? Bad? Meh? I'm considering building one. Any info would be helpful.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a feeling Sasquatch will have one a few months after he sells his 1x1 

I don't see how it could be bad, people seem to have plenty of fun with fully fat SS bikes and regular 29ers. I'm hoping to go the poor mans route and get a knard to put on an old flow wheel I have sitting around this winter.


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

AlexCuse said:


> I have a feeling Sasquatch will have one a few months after he sells his 1x1
> 
> I don't see how it could be bad, people seem to have plenty of fun with fully fat SS bikes and regular 29ers. I'm hoping to go the poor mans route and get a knard to put on an old flow wheel I have sitting around this winter.


Yeah, same here. I have a Knard on order for the front of my current SS to check it out. But, I have a feeling a SS Krampus will be on the wish list this winter!


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

off topic but I am really thinking about a knard on the karate monkey. I am already running P35's so just need to decide if I want to spend 120 on a tire.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Brandon_oma#692 said:


> off topic but I am really thinking about a knard on the karate monkey. I am already running P35's so just need to decide if I want to spend 120 on a tire.


Others have posted info about running a front Knard. By all accounts, it's killer! I will post up after I have some time on mine. That said, I think it'll be a slippery slope toward wanting a Krampus with 29+ front and rear.....sort of like my experimental 69er was 5 years go with moving to a 29er. .


----------



## andrwplsn (Aug 1, 2011)

like!


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

They Dirt Wizard will also be available in 29x2.75, likely by next Spring. If you like riding SS and are good at it, a Krampus may be just the ticket. SS is about momentum and them big heavy tires are going to rooooollllll.


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Schmucker said:


> They Dirt Wizard will also be available in 29x2.75, likely by next Spring. If you like riding SS and are good at it, a Krampus may be just the ticket. SS is about momentum and them big heavy tires are going to rooooollllll.


I don't know anything about this "Dirt Wizard".......spill the beans!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

pulsepro said:


> I don't know anything about this "Dirt Wizard".......spill the beans!


Internet isn't too hard. 

Guitar Ted Productions

I'm very interested in the Dirt Wiz. Knard has been awesome. Can't imagine what a tire that size would feel like with actual mtb tread.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Can't wait to try dirt wiz in 29.


----------



## Steve5S (Jun 14, 2004)

My Krampus is single speed, love it. Dont notice the weight. Tyres are set tubeless and run at around 10 psi. When the trails are wet the front lets go fast, the new Dirt Wizard will be a must. What we have noticed is how fast the Krampus rolls - FAST :thumbsup:


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

phsycle said:


> Internet isn't too hard.
> 
> Guitar Ted Productions
> 
> I'm very interested in the Dirt Wiz. Knard has been awesome. Can't imagine what a tire that size would feel like with actual mtb tread.


Thanks.......


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Killer bike! Where do you ride that beast? I cannot wait to build one over the winter for my local New England singletrack. Mine will probably sport a P35 wheelset as I already have them.


----------



## Steve5S (Jun 14, 2004)

pulsepro said:


> Killer bike! Where do you ride that beast? I cannot wait to build one over the winter for my local New England singletrack. Mine will probably sport a P35 wheelset as I already have them.


Cheers budy, Im in the UK. Very sure you will love the bike just consider the Dirt Wizard tyre when available.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's mine. 25lbs of big boned, tubeless, SS awesomeness... Loving it on the rocky, shelfy, Austin TX trails.














Don't be afraid to roll this bike SS!


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Now THAT'S a sweet ride!


----------



## Steve5S (Jun 14, 2004)

CCSS thats a great build you have there. Are they Carver forks? What is clearence like between the legs?


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank you, pulsepro!

Steve5s, it is the Carver "old style" carbon fork. I took some pix for you after today's ride.














It's hard to measure, but looks to be about 1/4 inch on each side. About 250 miles so far and no problems with clearance.


----------



## Steve5S (Jun 14, 2004)

Very nice setup indeed I just have to have reasonable mud clearance for our typical UK riding. That said we have had a great summer and the knards have been great.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I got one. An XL i just rode at the SSUSA event in MN.

I like it. A lot.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> I got one. An XL i just rode at the SSUSA event in MN.


Jealous! I want to do SSUSA some day... Were you the only Krampus ss rider?


----------



## fleanutz (Jan 29, 2004)

My Krampus SS


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

CCSS said:


> Here's mine. 25lbs of big boned, tubeless, SS awesomeness... Loving it on the rocky, shelfy, Austin TX trails.
> View attachment 824585
> View attachment 824586
> 
> ...


Is that a Ti bar? Can I ask which one and what you think of it? Wasn't sure the 31.8 would put them into the stiff category. Are they similar to a 25.4 alu bar or softer?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Steve5S said:


> What we have noticed is how fast the Krampus rolls - FAST


There is a lot of truth to this statement! My Krampus absolutely rips, I may have to try SS on it sometime.


----------



## Steve5S (Jun 14, 2004)

I appreciate that single speed bikes may not always be suitable for everybody but I do highly recommend owner try it with the Krampus - its great


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

CCSS said:


> Jealous! I want to do SSUSA some day... Were you the only Krampus ss rider?


good lord, no. There were at least a dozen Krampai out there. This is the land of Surly afterall. If SSUSA is ever with an eight to ten hour drive, do it. Its worth it.


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm in Western Massachusetts and did SSUSA in VT last year. Holy **** it was fun! I may very well still be hung over from the Old English 40's!


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

Having loved singlespeeds since my first ride on one and becoming a 29er addict overnight I somehow knew that a singlespeed 29+ was for me.
I built my KRAMPUS back in April and have ridden it almost exclusively since.
I had been riding a 19 pound NINER ONE9 with 34/18 gearing, so I built my KRAMPUS with 35/19 figuring the larger tire circumferance on the KNARD would leave me with pretty much equil gear inches.
At 26.8 pounds it's NOT LIGHT and my NINER is still my 'race bike' but the KRAMPUS is so much FUN to ride that it's my 'go to' bike.

I'd say that anyone who enjoys the purity and simplicity of single speed riding and who immediately loved the way a 29er soaks up roots and rocks and rails corners definately owes it to themselves to experience what an even taller tire with 8 or 9 psi can do.

Just remember to wave and smile everytime some jackass yells
" Hey what are you doing riding that thing in the summer?"


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

I ordered a Krampus framest, 120 TPI tires and a headset from the LBS today. I already have a P35 wheelset, so that's what I'll be using. Going to be a SS. I usually ride a 32x21 on my western Mass trails. Given the larger wheel diameter, I'll probably go 32x22 for now. 

Any info to share regarding SS gearing between your 29er and Krampus?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Has anybody tried the Krampus as fixed gear? The only thing holding me back is not having a proper wheel to do so. I'd probably run my bike as fixed before SS if I had the wheel.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

finch2 said:


> Is that a Ti bar? Can I ask which one and what you think of it? Wasn't sure the 31.8 would put them into the stiff category. Are they similar to a 25.4 alu bar or softer?


Finch2, sorry for the lag in response. It's a Carver Prybar, and in 25 years of mountain biking, it's the first ti bar I've owned. I've run all carbon for the last 15 years, and I really don't feel too much difference. The Prybar is wide, comfy and not too flexy -- better than the 25.4 aluminum bars I used to run.

Here's a short thread... http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/anyone-running-carver-prybar-ti-handlebar-848260.html


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

pulsepro said:


> ...Given the larger wheel diameter, I'll probably go 32x22 for now.
> 
> Any info to share regarding SS gearing between your 29er and Krampus?


pulsepro -- congrats on your order! I'm running a "slightly" easier ratio on my Krampus vs my regular 29er SS (32x20 vs 34x21). Many of our trails are pretty techy with almost constant up/down, and this gearing works well. I definitely notice the difference getting the bigger wheels accelerating from a stop -- especially when trying to start mid-technical-climb -- but overall the difference is nowhere near as pronounced as I expected. Enjoy.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Has anybody tried the Krampus as fixed gear? The only thing holding me back is not having a proper wheel to do so. I'd probably run my bike as fixed before SS if I had the wheel.


Who needs a proper back wheel? Just get one of the bolt on cogs (like this: http://thebikesmiths.com/store/product/origin8-18007/), flip the wheel, take off your back brake and start skidding and track-standing your way through the woods!


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks CCSS.


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Update: I've had my Krampus for nearly 2 weeks now. It's SS with a P35 wheelset on Hope Pro2 EVO SS hubs. This bike is incredible! The down hill speed and rolling prowess is almost scary. Surly is onto something here!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

i think if i needed a new ride, it would be a krampus setup ss.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

CCSS said:


> Who needs a proper back wheel? Just get one of the bolt on cogs (like this: Origin8 Ultim8 Single Speed Cassette 20t Cog or 6-bolt Disc Brake Mount Cog), flip the wheel, take off your back brake and start skidding and track-standing your way through the woods!


just to throw another option out there, the tomicog is a MUCH more robust product. i have one of the first ones produced and it's still going strong after many, many thousands of miles of abuse. conversely, i tend to make short order of those stamped steel cogs.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

in the process of building a krampus now, and being a primarily ss/fg rider have been in quite the quandary of whether to build it ss or geared. 

decided to build a geared wheel and use avid matchmakers and full length der housing so i could swap between 1x10, ss, or fg within a matter of minutes.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

CCSS said:


> Who needs a proper back wheel? Just get one of the bolt on cogs (like this: Origin8 Ultim8 Single Speed Cassette 20t Cog or 6-bolt Disc Brake Mount Cog), flip the wheel, take off your back brake and start skidding and track-standing your way through the woods!


I have Shimano Centerlock hubs, otherwise I'd get a bolt-on cog. I used to ride fixed gear offroad and rode with a bolt-on cog. I'm actually expecting my rim and hub to arrive tomorrow so I can build up my fixed gear Rabbit Hole rear wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

monogod said:


> in the process of building a krampus now, and being a primarily ss/fg rider have been in quite the quandary of whether to build it ss or geared.
> 
> decided to build a geared wheel and use avid matchmakers and full length der housing so i could swap between 1x10, ss, or fg within a matter of minutes.


No shame in going geared. Just have the mods redo your SN to "monogoddess."


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

phsycle said:


> No shame in going geared. Just have the mods redo your SN to "monogoddess."


----------



## Steve5S (Jun 14, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


Haha LOL


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

For all of you who build Krampus from frame or know headset fitting craft - I am clueless when it comes to headsets and usually just order FSA Orbit MX. Now Krampus requires another headset size and I was thinking about this one - FSA Orbit Z Headset 
Do you guys think it will fit?


----------



## razardica (Sep 16, 2010)

no, that's too big. that's for a 50mm headtube. krampus is 44mm. you want something like a chris king inset 7 with the right race for your fork (1 1/8 or 1 1/2)


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Btw, finally ordered the frame - bike outfitters indy (with 15% discount as a first time buyer). They should have my frame on Mon and I am hoping to get it week of Dec 2 or beginning of week of dec 9.
I have everything else except headset and rabbit holes/3 inch tires yet - will be using everything from one of my monkeys for now, including regular 29er rims and ardents 29x2.4


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

razardica said:


> no, that's too big. that's for a 50mm headtube. krampus is 44mm. you want something like a chris king inset 7 with the right race for your fork (1 1/8 or 1 1/2)


But that's 50mm OD so I assume for internal diameter of 44, right?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

And I will be using stock fork so 1 1/8 race


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey mongol, sorry to break it to you, but you missed out on an extra 10%. See if you can cancel the order and then reorder it and use cyber25. 25% off through Tuesday. Good luck.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

phsycle said:


> Hey mongol, sorry to break it to you, but you missed out on an extra 10%. See if you can cancel the order and then reorder it and use cyber25. 25% off through Tuesday. Good luck.


Damn! It's OK though - I am just happy I am getting it at the price I am getting it (comes out to around 730 shipped). MSRP here is 995+ tax (~13%) and none of my LBS has them in stock and none will budge on the price.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Try to see if you can cancel the order. Call them up. They're usually cool about it.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

I put the order via the phone (online was not working for me) and they made exception for me as 15% code is usually good online only. And then none of my cards would go through (not only with them but with several other retailers from US). Long story short - they've been great so far, trying to get my order through (Dana from the shop was literary on it the whole day) and I don't mind supporting good business. I am sure karma will come around and I'll save on something else. And thank you - I appreciate you trying to help.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

phsycle said:


> Try to see if you can cancel the order. Call them up. They're usually cool about it.


phsycle - I love you man! Turned out my order still did not go through so had to place it again. Cards weren't going through and my paypal needs to get verified. So I asked missus if she can check out with her paypal and bingo - code worked, check out worked!

Thanks! I now have left over change for cog and couple of small things to finish another project!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Sweet. Glad it worked out for you. They're good people there, so they should earn your business on ordering up whatever else you need.  Dana helped me quite a bit in the past as well. I wanted to change a color on a frame I had ordered, but it had already shipped to their store and was about to be shipped to me. Told her that was ok and I will just take the frame, but she insisted on getting me the color I wanted. Top notch service.

I'm having a hard time trying not to order up yet, another frameset from those guys right now. Do I really need a 1x1, Steamroller and/or a Disc Trucker??


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

phsycle said:


> Do I really need a 1x1, Steamroller and/or a Disc Trucker??


yes, yes and yes  I have two 1x1, two KMs, two Moonies, Krampus is now coming. 
And I still want Steamroller and Straggler, possibly ECR and new Instigator. Surly website is evil as it makes me want one of each!


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

OK, everywhere I read - this puppy FSA Orbit Z Headset supposed to fit 50OD and 44ID headtubes. So I ordered it. Hopefully will get the frame and headset within next couple of weeks and report back.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Frame is on the way, ready to order rim (Rabbit Hole) and spokes for the rear wheel. Couple of questions:
- I want spokes to match stock surly front wheel. Their site just says DT spokes. Which ones should I get?
- Hub flange diameter - I have Surly Ultra new fixed/disc and in their information hole I don't see measurements for fixed/disc, only freewheel/disc Spews | The Information Hole | Surly Bikes
- Which spoke calculator to use? This one looks OK Spoke Length Calculator but I am total noob in it and it will be my first wheel build. 
- Tension meter tool - thinking about Park Tool TM-1, thoughts?

I have bought master building DVD, etc and will certainly educate myself before build, decide on pattern (opinions are welcome), etc but just want to get parts order out of the way


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

mongol777 said:


> ...I have Surly Ultra new fixed/disc ... but just want to get parts order out of the way


I've got the rim and spokes you need, and you have the hub I need. Fight ya for it? Winner gets to build the wheel?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I've got the rim and spokes you need, and you have the hub I need. Fight ya for it? Winner gets to build the wheel?


Haha - irony! I am actually close to chicken out and just order complete SS wheel from universal, they have them in stock. Run with WI freewheel for now and rebuild with fixed hub later or I can always use ISO disc cog. My intention was to run Krampus SS anyway with option to go fixed (I just don't have enough SS bikes - only 1x1 is SS and all other bikes are FG)


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

mongol777 said:


> Haha - irony! I am actually close to chicken out and just order complete SS wheel from universal, they have them in stock. Run with WI freewheel for now and rebuild with fixed hub later or I can always use ISO disc cog. My intention was to run Krampus SS anyway with option to go fixed (I just don't have enough SS bikes - only 1x1 is SS and all other bikes are FG)


Or you could just send me the fixed hub


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

You know what - it does make sense and will put my Krampus on the road fastest 
I'll send you PM in a sec


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Well guys and gals - nevermind my question, I chickened out from building FG hub wheel and ordered SS. Everything is in the mail or my garage, only missing front wheel (sold out everywhere I looked). Can't wait to start the build!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Or you could just send me the fixed hub





mongol777 said:


> You know what - it does make sense and will put my Krampus on the road fastest
> I'll send you PM in a sec


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

phsycle said:


>


Well, almost - not giving it away for free


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

razardica said:


> no, that's too big. that's for a 50mm headtube. krampus is 44mm. you want something like a chris king inset 7 with the right race for your fork (1 1/8 or 1 1/2)


Hey folks, this headset works - FSA Orbit Z Headset
It is for 44MM ID head tube, just installed it - fits like a glove.


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

mongol777 said:


> Hey folks, this headset works - FSA Orbit Z Headset
> It is for 44MM ID head tube, just installed it - fits like a glove.


It fits, but because it's a zero stack, it steepens the head angle a bit. A bit of a personal preference I supose. I had a zero stack Cane Creek on mine and swapped it out for an external cup on the bottom. I prefer the slacker head angle.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

To be totally honest I got it cause I like the look of zero stack on Krampus frame.
Plus it had white cap and was cheap  
I don't think a bit steeper angle will affect me much. For highly technical DH guy - may be. Will see how it rides when the rest of the parts show up.


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

mongol777 said:


> To be totally honest I got it cause I like the look of zero stack on Krampus frame.
> Plus it had white cap and was cheap
> I don't think a bit steeper angle will affect me much. For highly technical DH guy - may be. Will see how it rides when the rest of the parts show up.


With the Krampus already a slack-ish bike, you probably won't notice anything negative. Enjoy your sick bike! I've been absolutely loving mine. It's the most fun I can recall having on a bike since I first started riding in the mid 1990's.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

pulsepro said:


> With the Krampus already a slack-ish bike, you probably won't notice anything negative. Enjoy your sick bike! I've been absolutely loving mine. It's the most fun I can recall having on a bike since I first started riding in the mid 1990's.


Wait for parts is killing me (one of the orders which has tires in it delayed because they only have one white rim strip in stock :-() but having my Moonie helps to cope 
From everything I heard about Krampus - should be perfect middle ground between my Moonie and my other rides like KMs and 1x1


----------



## Inertia Lord (Jun 4, 2014)

*SS Krampus*

Recently converted to SS and Toobless, will never go back. Weight down pure enjoyment up.


----------



## Ridefat1981 (Mar 17, 2014)

Pretty sure I'm building a SS krampus. I need some gearing suggestions. I run a 32/18 on my single speed 29ers.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Ridefat1981, my regular 29er SS is 34x21 and my Krampus is set up 32x20. You'll feel the bigger diameter, heavier tire, but not as much as you'd think. Momentum is your friend. Enjoy!


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Just ordered my tugnut and spacers last night! I'm going to give 30x20 a try Normally run 32x20 on my Nimble 9


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I posted this in the 29er forum, but if anyone is need of a nice 29+ singlespeed wheelset, I have a set for sale. Link to classified add here:

29+ plus SS wheelset: Jones rims & Hope hubs - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

They are actually on Ebay now, ending soon, as I didn't get any responses on MTBR.


----------



## xmlc216x (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm bringing this back to the top because I'm building up a SS krampus this week... so, let's update this thread and see all the new SS krampus builds!


----------



## BlueSteel (Apr 18, 2005)

xmlc216x said:


> I'm bringing this back to the top because I'm building up a SS krampus this week... so, let's update this thread and see all the new SS krampus builds!


My new Krampus SS. Currently running Flow EX rims, but plan to build up another wheelset in the future, with WTB's Scraper rim. I love this bike!


----------



## sdwhitey (Apr 3, 2010)

Has anybody played with chainring/cog combos in order minimize the effective chainstay length by slamming the wheel forward in the dropouts as far as possible? I'd like to build up a SS krampus but want to be able to take full advantage of those short chainstays.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

32/22 - pretty much slammed


----------



## Fuzzydog (Mar 4, 2013)

I went to the LBS today and rode a Krampus....loved it...BUT there are NO large frames left. I guess a new color is coming...anyone know what the color will be and when it will be?

I am leaning toward a new Ops, rigid singlespeed, I figure to start with the stock fork, add XT cranks and brakes, CK headset and hubs. The LBS recommends Rabbit Holes as light, reliable, and strong rims....I'd be curious as to recommedations for other rims and for tires.

Also how large a chainring is anyone running?

Last are folks moving to a smaller gear than on their regular 29?


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

I setup mine with 1 extra tooth in back than a regular 29er. I'm also running an oval front ring and love the setup.


----------



## Fuzzydog (Mar 4, 2013)

SS Hack said:


> I setup mine with 1 extra tooth in back than a regular 29er. I'm also running an oval front ring and love the setup.


What were you running up front...I am currently 38x 19...works for me with the 29er.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Fuzzydog said:


> What were you running up front...I am currently 38x 19...works for me with the 29er.


That's tall. I'm running a 32 up front - but it's oval, so it changes during the stroke.


----------



## Fuzzydog (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah it is tall but I don't have enough climbing or really technical stuff to need a bigger gear...one climb I walk the last 75 feet about half the time...good test....I suspect I will roll it easy with fatter tires.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

You'll likely make technical climbs on the fat tires you never could on regular tires. You may need to gear done a bit.


----------



## Fuzzydog (Mar 4, 2013)

Yep I am confident of that...I hate putting my bike in the car so ride from home and spend considerable time on gravel roads hence my favoring a bigger gear....works for my situation and I accept the limitations it imposes.... single speed is about informed compromise and thighs of steel...or limp pasta in my case.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm bringing this thread back!

Currently in the process of building up a Krampus SS. I also own a Trek Stache 5 but prefer the ride of steel. The Stache will be going to a new home, so the Krampus SS will be my go to SS.

Still waiting on a few parts but hope to get it built by the end of the month.

In progress:

















Sent from my Samsung Tablet


----------



## DualRollers (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm curious why you think you would like the Krampus over the Stache? I rode both and ended up with the Stache 5 (converted to SS obviously). The Stache geo was way more playful than the Krampus, and about 20x lighter.

Not saying you're wrong, i'm just curious what your logic is? Is it just the steel vs aluminum factor?


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

DualRollers said:


> I'm curious why you think you would like the Krampus over the Stache? I rode both and ended up with the Stache 5 (converted to SS obviously). The Stache geo was way more playful than the Krampus, and about 20x lighter.
> 
> Not saying you're wrong, i'm just curious what your logic is? Is it just the steel vs aluminum factor?


Pretty much the steel factor for the most part.

I also don't like the rear dropouts on the Stache since they keep skipping, the boost hubs setup which is odd sizing, and the weird bottom bracket. All this plus at 215lbs, I just don't have confidence in the aluminum frame and carbon fork to let me enjoy the ride(s).

I've never cracked a aluminum frame, ever. I just may be getting a little more concerned in my older age. I also very much prefer the ride of steel, despite the weight penalty. Hopefully the extra weight will make me a stronger rider?

Sent from my Samsung Tablet


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

A little update.

Just about have everything setup. Just waiting on the chain ring and I can put the chain on. I currently have the BB7'S installed but decided to install the new XT hydraulics I had on the shelf.

Here is how she sits right now. Hopefully it'll be done by the end of the week!



















Sent from my Galaxy Note 5


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

floorguy724 said:


> A little update.
> 
> Just about have everything setup. Just waiting on the chain ring and I can put the chain on. I currently had the BB7'S installed but decided to install the new XT hydraulics I had on the shelf.
> 
> ...


Wow, those silver seatpost/stem/bars look astounding with that frame. Good stuff.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Another update:

I was able to get the chain, chain ring, and XT hydraulic brakes installed. Now just have to install my pedals and I'm good to go!

I'll hopefully get a chance to ride it tomorrow depending on work. Worst case scenario, Sunday.

Here are the finished pics minus pedals. Weight without pedals came in at 24.98 lbs. on the bike shop scale. 

























Sent from my Galaxy Note 5


----------



## Haste11 (Jul 5, 2014)

Lookin sweeet, nice weight. Mind doing a full build list?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Haste11 said:


> Lookin sweeet, nice weight. Mind doing a full build list?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure. Just have to find a template....

Sent from my Galaxy Note 5


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Here is the build list. I honestly wasn't shooting for weight. I just wanted the parts I wanted based on want/strength, lightweight was just a bonus. I'm very happy with the weight. 

Frame: Surly Krampus 18" 4130 CroMo
Fork: Surly Krampus CroMo
Headset: Chris King
Rims: Nextie 40mm Carbon 3k matte
Hubs: Hope Pro 2 silver
Spokes: Sapim Silver
Tires: Chupacabra 29x3" set up tubeless 
Brakes: Shimano XT hydraulic
Rotors: Generic lightweight 160mm F/R
Handlebar: Thomson 730mm Ti flat bar
Stem: Thomson 31.8 70mm X4
Saddle: WTB Pure V
Seatpost: Thomson Elite 330mm
Cranks: ENO 175mm with 32t chain ring
BottomBracket: Shimano UN-54
Chain: KMC hollow gold 10 speed
Cog: Wolf tooth 18t
Pedals: Crank Brothers Eggbeater 1
Grips: ESI chunky







Sent from my Galaxy Note 5


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

Adding to the fun. My SS Krampus! Blast on the trails. Can tackle just about anything in the trail realm, just need to still tackle a proper AM ride with it!

Reba boost up front
WTB I35 rims
Maxxis Chronicle 3.0 front
Maxxis Ikon 2.35 rear
34X21 gearing


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

The black Krampus is so cool looking. Nice bike. Nice tires, too- I have those on my Pugsley and I love them.


----------



## unclechet (Nov 13, 2015)

Subscribed! I'm thinking about a SS 29+ and the Krampus is high on the list. I have several other Surly's and think it's a great company. So……….don't tell the wife!


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

They are on super duper closeout to order in lot your LBS. Limited sizes tho.


----------



## Travolta (Oct 26, 2016)

Stans Hugo 52, Hope evo 4, Chupacabras
TRP Spyke 180/160
Brooks Cambium
36/21


----------



## rmalling (Oct 15, 2005)

If anyone is checking this thread, any suggestions on gearing for a SS Surly Krampus? This bike is intended for moderate trails in Colorado with about 1000-1500 feet of mostly smooth climbing. Thanks.


----------



## croatiansensation (Feb 21, 2005)

rmalling said:


> If anyone is checking this thread, any suggestions on gearing for a SS Surly Krampus? This bike is intended for moderate trails in Colorado with about 1000-1500 feet of mostly smooth climbing. Thanks.


32 x 20 works for me on trails with similar amounts of climbing.


----------



## sdwhitey (Apr 3, 2010)

rmalling said:


> If anyone is checking this thread, any suggestions on gearing for a SS Surly Krampus? This bike is intended for moderate trails in Colorado with about 1000-1500 feet of mostly smooth climbing. Thanks.


I use two combos

34x20 for flat and fast

32x22 for more climbing

both ratio's allow me to run the rear axle more forward in the dropouts in order take advantange of the bikes short chain stays. I'm deliberatly prioritizing the bike's handling capabilities over the optimal gear ratio.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd say, 32 / 20. Rode in Vail on the SS Pugsley with that same setup.


----------



## rmalling (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for the input. Guess I need to try a couple of combos.


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

Moved to upstate NY from the west this past winter, and needed a way to make up for the lack of long climbs that I really miss, plus an outlet for all the craziness of covid this past year. It turns out singlespeeding my Krampus was the solution! Rocking 30x18 gearing which seems pretty good for the area. It is currently with a suspension fork, but I always come back to rigid on this bike.



















Cheers


----------



## Jaffers (Dec 29, 2020)

Loren0090 said:


> Moved to upstate NY from the west this past winter, and needed a way to make up for the lack of long climbs that I really miss, plus an outlet for all the craziness of covid this past year. It turns out singlespeeding my Krampus was the solution! Rocking 30x18 gearing which seems pretty good for the area. It is currently with a suspension fork, but I always come back to rigid on this bike.
> 
> View attachment 1941669
> 
> ...


Nice bike! I ride with a 30 x 16. I live in Japan and I do a bit of climbing. last month I did a 1500 meter climb and 60 kilometer distance ride. The hills were tough and the flats were all spinning. Single speed life...lol


----------



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)

Loren0090 said:


> Moved to upstate NY from the west this past winter, and needed a way to make up for the lack of long climbs that I really miss, plus an outlet for all the craziness of covid this past year. It turns out singlespeeding my Krampus was the solution! Rocking 30x18 gearing which seems pretty good for the area. It is currently with a suspension fork, but I always come back to rigid on this bike.
> 
> View attachment 1941669
> 
> ...


Is that Hammond Hill?


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

28dayslater said:


> Is that Hammond Hill?


It is, good eyes!


----------



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)

Loren0090 said:


> It is, good eyes!


Just got done with a ride at Hammond...im Abe Frohman on strava, hit me up.


----------

